# ValetPro New Glass Cleaner Mini reviews (updated)



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

ValetPro Glass Cleaner (Trade Range premixed) - Glass Cleaner

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

ValetPro Glass Cleaner is a quality window cleaner that cleans glass well both inside and out. Very effective on tobacco stained windows and bugs. It is quick and easy to use with good first wipe success.


Silicone Free - Safe to use in body shops.
Environmentally friendly - Biodegradeable and Phosphate free
Non-abrasive - Will not damage delicate surfaces

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 Ford Mondeo Mk3 (Off-side Front Inner window), 2010 SE xperia X10 smartphone.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

My first impressions upon opening the bottle were rather unimpressing to be honest. the product smells quite strongly of vinegar, something which I do not find appealing, and as I am a hobbyist, smell is important to me as I want something that is a pleasure to work with. Its not _overly_ of vinegar, but that smell is most definately present.

Anyway, I decanted the product into a spray bottle to make application easier (as this is primarily a trade product, it comes in a 1L or 5L bottle/tub) and then proceeded to my mondeo, the test bed for this cleaner.

Its been approx. 2 weeks since my windows were cleaned, so they were not filthy, but after having to use my car to attend a breakdown, there were some greasy fingerprints that got onto the drivers front window, which made me focus on this window for the review as there would be _somewhat_ of a film/ dirty spots to be removed.

As I'm sure you are all aware trying to get photos of dirt on a window that is already relatively clean is not easy, but I did my best 










Note the dirt evident in the form of a greasy smear to the right of the window, and left of the light, this is the worst of it really.

The Glass cleaner was then sprayed on quite liberally and then left to dwell for a few moments. A quick shot of it dwelling:










After about a minute of dwelling I proceded to remove the cleaner from the window, the first pass came off excellently, and very easily, as long as I was using a dry part of the microfibre cloth.

At this point I think its only fair to mention this cleaner has a much lower flash point than any other glass cleaner I have used to date, so it didnt flash off at all while it was dwelling, but as I worked it with a cloth it flashed off well, which actually worked well.

After the glass cleaner was removed, I used a fresh Microfibre to buff up the glass, the results of which were exceptional, as you can see below:










Note the smudge from earlier has completely gone, and there are far more reflections from the inside of the window. very good cleaning ability.

At this point I got a bit carried away, and decided to test out the "will not damage delicate surfaces" claim, and thought I would test it on the face of my smartphone (which was filthy):










Note again smearing, in particular in the top right of the phone. The process was repeated on this by applying product:










And then buffing, followed by a dry buff to bring up the shine, producing this:










Bear in mind this phone has a screen protector fitted, and no reaction/marring has occurred (which would marr more easily than a "proper" screen). I'm confident this product could be safely used on sat navs, ipads, monitors etc.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

After initial dissapointment with the products smell, I was thoroughly impressed with how this product performed, and I would say it is well on par with some of the more expensive glass cleaners I have tried. It did not flash very quickly, which I feel could be a benefit in warmer weather. the finish dried completely streak free in the first pass.

I also think £5.99 for 1L is a very reasonable price to pay, especially considering the quality finish it produces. As long as you are not overly hung up on product smell, I would highly recommend this product. In Bang for buck terms, it will prove hard to beat.

Thank you goes to to Greg at Valet Pro (1ValetPro) for supplying this product for reviewing. (www.valetpro.co.uk)

Thanks For Reading :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

Valet Pro Glass Cleaner

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

ValetPro Glass Cleaner is a quality window cleaner that cleans glass well both inside and out. Very effective on tobacco stained windows and bugs. It is quick and easy to use with good first wipe success. 
•	Silicone Free - Safe to use in body shops.
•	Environmentally friendly - Biodegradeable and Phosphate free
•	Non-abrasive - Will not damage delicate surfaces

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Strangely for a DW test, I won't be testing this on a car. Instead the product is getting a baptism of fire. It is going to be used on what is in our house known as "grubby paw central" which is in essence, the bit where the kids push the hallway door open because they are too short and/or lazy to use the handle.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

The glass cleaner does not smell pleasant. This however is a very small criticism and hardly worth mentioning because seeing as it is aimed at the trade, I think effectiveness has been placed over cosmetics and frilly packaging and rightly so. The cloth it comes with is a little strange and does not feel like your average microfibre, it looks like a pair of silk undies if I'm honest. It did its job well to start but I found it to be not very good for prolonged use as it isn't absorbent enough and it was soon moving the cleaner around the glass rather than removing it. The cleaner itself is very effective and removed almost all the grime with a single wipe but I did find the clarity benefited greatly from a buff with a more conventional microfibre. To summarise, it handled grubby paw central with one spray, something that supermarket glass cleaners and most automotive glass cleaners have struggled. It's very easy to use and has immense cleaning power without the chalky and messy nature of glass polishes. 









before and after.



















WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

What's not to like? It's great value for money, extremely effective on caked on jammy dodger residue (and god knows what else) and it even comes with a great spray head that doesn't leak or dribble. The only very slight down side is the smell which is much like vinegar, so use sparingly if you are indoors or in the car with the doors shut, but like your mum used to tell you when taking your medicine, it only smells bad because it's working.

*EDIT*- after using the cleaner again today but this time on the car, I find the supplied cloth much more effective than a traditional microfibre on car windows. I don't know if Audi windows are coated or if I had something particularly nasty on them, but I was left with stubborn oily marks but after using the cloth they have vanished and are crystal clear.


----------

